# New Weight Loss Competition



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Any takers?

Now @TheWelshOne is no longer with us (she is alive), I don't know if there will be enough people up for it, but I propose a 2 month comp. Standard rules apply, those being:

1: Don't be all eating disordery
2: Only required is an initial weigh in, and a final weigh in
3: Start date is the 1st of April, but will give people up to the 7th for their own weigh ins, and the corresponding final weigh in day on June.
4: % of weight based, I has spreadsheet that auto calculates. You can pm me your weight if you are uncomfy posting it, I am trustworthy, old time member, will post filthy porn and get banned if I betray trust etc
5: No water weight manipulations

Prize will be a framed picture of me (not even ****ing kidding, I will do this). :lol

Think that about covers it. I will be doing it anyway, would love a few fellow losers to join in. As a bonus mention what methods you will be using for any readers 

Yay, gogogo (tumbleweed).

Bung me an @ if you post, so I don't miss it


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Name: Bobbert
Start Weight: 210lbs
Goal weight: 190lbs (possibly less if my plans work out)
Method: calorie counting, treadmill walking, intermittent fasting, sending out love to everyone


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I might...started already this past Monday.. down a couple already this week.

Current 226.1
Goal 185

Method - sensible eating with a lower carb focus and cardio.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

yay, @SofaKing, good stuff . This gonna be a toughie for me, have been trying to diet again for a while and all I end up doing is slow bulking (which could be worse).

My life is kinda in carnage atm though so something like this will be good for me to start getting some control back, weight loss is where it all began.

I have noticed post gym that I often fall asleep after eating, so my plan is going to be to intermittent fast brutally some days, go to the gym late, hope I fall asleep and stay asleep.

Also no nighttime tv shows for me, they trigger binge eating.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

You won't get banned for filthy pictures. You use them as your avatar sometimes.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Start Weight: 170lbs 
Goal Weight: around 150lbs (any loss will be good though) 
Method: Will cut calories and try to exercise if I'm not too depressed lol
I'm in it for the framed picture of @splendidbob to put on my bedroom wall haha
Edit: I calculated stones to pounds wrong the first time


----------



## jane nair (Dec 21, 2017)

My wife is in 20, height 5.1, weight 168 lbs.she is facing a lot of problems in her sexual and normal life.she wanna lose her weight.her goal is 110lbs.she is too lazy.she doesn't wanna join in the gym.thats why planning to start a home gym for her.any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

jane nair said:


> My wife is in 20, height 5.1, weight 168 lbs.she is facing a lot of problems in her sexual and normal life.she wanna lose her weight.her goal is 110lbs.*she is too lazy*.she doesn't wanna join in the gym.thats why planning to start a home gym for her.any suggestion will be appreciated.


New husband.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Amazingly up to 214lbs today lmao.

Will call the starting point 210 because thats some crazy water weight **** (though have been binging like an insane lunatic for 2 weeks).


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm about 210lbs right now. My target weight is 209lbs.

I could use some support to help me reach my goal. Pray for me, people.

But seriously, I'm going to start jogging when the weather finally breaks. I'd like to get down to about 190lbs, which I haven't seen since my 20s.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

3stacks said:


> Start Weight: 174lbs
> Goal Weight: around 160lbs (any loss will be good though)
> Method: Will cut calories and try to exercise if I'm not too depressed lol
> I'm in it for the framed picture of @splendidbob to put on my bedroom wall haha


Welcome on board fella.

Yeah, I think this one is going to be a real struggle for me given my state of mind atm, but give it a go and see how I get on.


----------



## dorayaki (Oct 15, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Any takers?
> 
> Now @TheWelshOne is no longer with us (she is alive), I don't know if there will be enough people up for it, but I propose a 2 month comp. Standard rules apply, those being:
> 
> ...


Hi, I'd like to join this challenge !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

dorayaki said:


> Hi, I'd like to join this challenge !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See my pm. Concerns about rule number 1 given your low weight. If the weight is a mistake or you are v short, its np though. Not overly comfy with people going well into the underweight range of BMI. No offence etc.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Going to attempt to go to the gym a lot later tonight, maybe 9 pm ish, and cardio my arse off until 11:30, come back, eat some food and fall asleep. Will probably fall asleep at 12:30, wake up at about 3 or 4 am knowing my stupid brain.


----------



## dorayaki (Oct 15, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> See my pm. Concerns about rule number 1 given your low weight. If the weight is a mistake or you are v short, its np though. Not overly comfy with people going well into the underweight range of BMI. No offence etc.


Ok!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

Trying to lose weight would be awesome. I actually haven't weighed myself in a long time. Usually I only get weighed when I go to the doctors and I haven't been there in a while. But I need to eat healthier and not eat as much. I am trying to exercise more too. I have a Fitbit and that has helped me a lot too.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

dorayaki said:


> Ok!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I think your target might be a little on the low side, it puts you well into the underweight category for BMI, but I am not going to judge anyone who wants to join in, or why, just wanted to clarify point 1 because of the last competition we stopped it as someone was a recovering anorexic and it was looking a bit sinister (didn't want to encourage).

But it's up to anyone if and why they want to do it, all things considered, and everyone has their own reasons etc, so will add you so my competition spreadsheet (will only reveal % loss here if that's ok). You can just pm me your weight each week if more comfy, or at the end.

It's somewhat customary to reveal weight each week, but isn't necessary, just a start and end weight is fine.

as to your pm, and *how to do it, my recommendation is always monitoring calories using something like myfitnesspal.com and making sure you have a deficit.

I will post shortly illustrating my calculations for caloric deficit so you can see how I intend to do it.


----------



## dorayaki (Oct 15, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Ok, I think your target might be a little on the low side, it puts you well into the underweight category for BMI, but I am not going to judge anyone who wants to join in, or why, just wanted to clarify point 1 because of the last competition we stopped it as someone was a recovering anorexic and it was looking a bit sinister (didn't want to encourage).
> 
> But it's up to anyone if and why they want to do it, all things considered, and everyone has their own reasons etc, so will add you so my competition spreadsheet (will only reveal % loss here if that's ok). You can just pm me your weight each week if more comfy, or at the end.
> 
> ...


Ok, thank you very much!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Maslow said:


> I'm about 210lbs right now. My target weight is 209lbs.
> 
> I could use some support to help me reach my goal. Pray for me, people.
> 
> But seriously, I'm going to start jogging when the weather finally breaks. I'd like to get down to about 190lbs, which I haven't seen since my 20s.


Support here if ya need it mate, but as its a competition, starts before the 8th. You can start later though and just tag a long and post weight and losses and stuff like that though if you want. Will be running this until beginning of June anyway, so its all good 



MusicDays8 said:


> Trying to lose weight would be awesome. I actually haven't weighed myself in a long time. Usually I only get weighed when I go to the doctors and I haven't been there in a while. But I need to eat healthier and not eat as much. I am trying to exercise more too. I have a Fitbit and that has helped me a lot too.


My advice, number one advice, weigh regularly, its what stops things spiralling out of control rapidly. Without it, your mind can convince yourself everything is ok. This is basically how I got to 350lbs. Now when I reach 210 I semi panic :lol, but I always keep weighing because knowing the reality of the situation is important to stop mind games, and mind games is what sabotages weight loss, in my experience.

Anyway, as per Maslow, if you don't want to join in the comp per se, feel free to join in the thread, post losses etc or just ask for tips / whatever. If you do, a weigh in by the 8th needed.

If you are worried about posting weight, then just pm me it and I will place on my spreadsheet and only reveal the % loss each week (or since you last gave a weight). I will only reveal actual weights if the start weight is posted (then I assume implicitly you are ok with it)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Actually have switched to fatsecret.co.uk from myfitnesspal.com since there was a data breach on MFP.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

227.1

My body hasn't really been behaving normally since starting some medication.

Eating moderately, but need to get sweating.

Had a 15k step day on Saturday, though.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yesterday went well.

Every day I have to do an hours walking in proper posture on the treadmill (only thing so far that has helped my neck), so that is in theory 330 calories ish. Unfortunately to this date I have pretty much just eaten them all back (and then some). Did some extra cardio (total 440ish). Ate 2145 calories yesterday which was very tough but got there.

But typical bizarre water weight ****, though my competition start weight is 210, I actually weighed in at 214 yesterday, today down to 208. 

Today, fasted, spent 2.5 hours at the gym, probably 1k or so burned off (walking and weights). Came back and accidentally inhaled 1500cals. Want to keep it under 2200 for today so will be tight later on. 

Am picking up multiple injuries now though, thumb is still ****ed from a few weeks back, right bicep minor injury, bit of tendonitis in left elbow. Old age yay.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Yesterday went well.
> 
> Every day I have to do an hours walking in proper posture on the treadmill (only thing so far that has helped my neck), so that is in theory 330 calories ish. Unfortunately to this date I have pretty much just eaten them all back (and then some). Did some extra cardio (total 440ish). Ate 2145 calories yesterday which was very tough but got there.
> 
> ...


I admire your tenacity to hit the gym. I have a stationary bike in my apartment I'm not using and a gym 13 floors above me I can't be bothered to use, either. I know I have to, though.

At least the scale is coming down, though I'm in food resentment stages. I hate the loss of freedom to self-medicate through food. Moderation is a yada, yada, yada for me. I also don't really do cheat days, either. Oh well, nothing new here...it's yet another yo in the yo-yo.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Start Weight:
210lbs

Week 1 Weight:
210lbs

Was down at 206 at one point, but binged my way back up . Should be able to make the drop next week as calories have been wtf high (but with insane amounts of exercise).

Calorie average 3181
Exercise average 800 ish

Should be in a nice deficit, but don't seem to be. This is the problem with exercise calories, they lie.

See where we are next week, hope to knock the weekly average down to 2500.

Last day for new entries btw, post starting weights.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
Contest Start 226.1
Current 222.6
Contest Down 3.5
Overall Down 6


Pure dieting and the exercise that comes from urban walking, mostly. I do need to get moving, though. I can't seem to find the motivation despite having ZERO barriers. I can get cardio right in my apartment and a reasonably full gym an elevator ride away. Can't blame distance, parking, weather, etc.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Start Weight: 170lbs

Week 1 Weight: 163lbs

Literally no idea how that happened cause I've been eating crap all week.


----------



## nele91 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi,I started diet(watching calories) on 1/8/2018.
I had 200lbs when started.
Now have 176 lbs.
Basically I eat only chicken,poached eggs,tuna(rarely salmon),sardines and other fish... all vegetables, and as snacks I use banana,apple,orange,walnuts...
I drink 2l to 3l(0.8 gallons) of water per day. Sometime I add 2-3 lemons to a bottle of water. Only drink water,nothing else.
I had one week break,when I started to eat all junk food again, but decided that it's enough.
I exercise 4-5 times a week at home without weights for 20-30 mins... Walk 3 times a week for 1h...
My goal is to reach 163 lbs till june.
I wish you all good luck and strong will,because it's needed!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Contest Start 226.1
> Current 222.6
> Contest Down 3.5
> ...


3.5 very nice for a start sir, esp as you have already started so wasn't a bunch of water weight.



3stacks said:


> Start Weight: 170lbs
> 
> Week 1 Weight: 163lbs
> 
> Literally no idea how that happened cause I've been eating crap all week.


Lol, git. 

I have buckled down and done a low calorie day yesterday, going for another today and a good 3.5 lbs of watery goodness has dropped off.

If I can get an early night tonight, I can make potentially a vast deficit. I felt (and looked) ****ing exhausted in the gym tonight though.

You aren't getting a framed picture of me, neither of you are. I am though.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

It's become pretty clear given my mental state atm I won't be able to do this. Will be lucky if I can maintain weight. 

In fact I can't even see the point in losing this extra fat as it isn't going to get me anywhere, so I think I am going to have to leave the competition. Feel free to carry on without me though.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> It's become pretty clear given my mental state atm I won't be able to do this. Will be lucky if I can maintain weight.
> 
> In fact I can't even see the point in losing this extra fat as it isn't going to get me anywhere, so I think I am going to have to leave the competition. Feel free to carry on without me though.


I understand how you feel. The only encouragement I can offer is that, unlike your neck or other mental issues, this is one positive thing you can control and do something for yourself.

But I've often thought...f this...it's beer, pizza, and cigarettes until my early death.

We're here for you.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> I understand how you feel. The only encouragement I can offer is that, unlike your neck or other mental issues, this is one positive thing you can control and do something for yourself.
> 
> But I've often thought...f this...it's beer, pizza, and cigarettes until my early death.
> 
> We're here for you.


Thanks mate, appreciate it. I am still kinda hanging in there food wise, so maybe its not all over yet . I should continue. Ya know how it is, horrible mood, post instinctively.

Yeh, it's a kinda of base for me the weight thing, always has been. I think if I let it go and spiraled my weight up then game over in all ways. Couldn't lose it again.

My binge yesterday was a monster, the total for the day is 6000 calories. My average for the month so far is 3200 calories. Supposedly my average living + exercise is 2953. Since I am hitting the gym hard, worst case here, I am slow bulking (about at the right amount lol).

Lets see how it goes as the month progresses.

Thx for your support mate, appreciated.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
Current - 220

Loss of 8.6 in 3 weeks and 2.6 since last weigh-in...A reasonable weekly average for not exercising, other than walking. Dieting is basically moderation based with a focus on avoiding heavy carbs and heavy fats. I had a splurge meal on Saturday that I thought was going to sink me, but apparently not. Then again, this morning's weigh in may have been a low-fluke, but it'll still keep going down if I keep at it.

I really need to do something more physical, though.

I still have those nagging thoughts that say "why bother?", but I guess I should keep trying.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Will try to squeeze out a turd and weigh, but since I have been binging almost every day I can't imagine this is gong to be good.

2+lbs is as good as you could hope for Sofa, no need to alter anything make if it keeps ticking over at that rate.

Hopefully I can regain some control over my mind and get in on the second half of the competition at least.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

yup, 213, -3lbs. 

I need to find a way to do my neck training that doesn't involve walking on the treadmill. All the exercise is triggering my hunger.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Bob, do you prep your food ahead of time? I find that I'm much better at sticking to a strict diet when I have my meals ready to go. Also, this last 6-8 weeks I've stopped keeping convenient junk around the house. Before I'd keep a few frozen pizzas and cereal around for the times I didn't feel like cooking something healthy. Without that I'm forced to stay on top of keeping my food prepped.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

JH1983 said:


> Bob, do you prep your food ahead of time? I find that I'm much better at sticking to a strict diet when I have my meals ready to go. Also, this last 6-8 weeks I've stopped keeping convenient junk around the house. Before I'd keep a few frozen pizzas and cereal around for the times I didn't feel like cooking something healthy. Without that I'm forced to stay on top of keeping my food prepped.


Nope, unfortunately I don't have control of all of the food in the house, though i try to limit access. Sadly, I can binge on even things like apples lol.

My priority for now however *is* my neck. Its basically been a 3-4 year disability that has prevented me from looking down for too long, and doing a whole bunch of **** and it is showing slow improvements (which I attribute to the daily treadmill walking). I have to be careful here not to spiral in weight, but I think the daily walking _has_ to continue, and I am just going to have to persevere and try to keep calories lower.

I could probably get away with weight training less, currently I do my ****ty upper body isolation routine every other day, so could alter that to 3x per week (its those days that ramp up hunger far more than the treadmill walking).

I also have some fairly significant psych issues going on atm as well which aren't helping things (and my therapist is basically deluding herself as far as I can tell about my capacity to cope when therapy ends).

Prepping meals might well be a good idea tho mate. Having a meal plan I can't see how that could possibly be a worse situation than the one I have now.

This week is a crucial one for my life. I have a new course I have to go to tomorrow (checked out the area today which has made me feel a bit more comfortable), library volunteering on Thursday. I think if I manage both of those I can start to get my head back in the weight loss game.

Have also contacted my GP and asked to be put on a stabilising dose of pregabalin 150x2 per day, which should smooth out my mood problems, because trying to taper from that I think isn't helping things, I can deal with tapering later.

It's really just a case of so much crap going on in my life and so much stress that I need to start to be realistic about what I can manage, start simplifying and getting some control back.

I will continue to log and report here though and keep calories under control. As it currently stands (looking at my averages) all I am doing atm is a slow bulk, which while it isn't what I want, its not the end of the world lol.

Will look at meal prepping later in the week once other life **** is under control, thanks for your advice mate, appreciated .


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Nope, unfortunately I don't have control of all of the food in the house, though i try to limit access. Sadly, I can binge on even things like apples lol.
> 
> My priority for now however *is* my neck. Its basically been a 3-4 year disability that has prevented me from looking down for too long, and doing a whole bunch of **** and it is showing slow improvements (which I attribute to the daily treadmill walking). I have to be careful here not to spiral in weight, but I think the daily walking _has_ to continue, and I am just going to have to persevere and try to keep calories lower.
> 
> ...


It's worth a shot. For me it helps having stuff already prepared. With work, gym, and life it's easy to eat what's convenient. I make my shakes for the next day in the evenings. My other stuff like sweet potato hash browns I grate up a couple sweet potatoes once or twice a week. Throw them on a skillet in the morning. Been on a chicken salad on a tortilla kick for lunch lately. Since I eat lunch when I'm driving a truck I've found wraps are the way to go. Tuna, salmon, or even peanut butter. I'm not a very good cook and eat a lot of the same stuff every day. Makes for easy calorie tracking though.

Sorry to hear you're going through so much at the moment. Don't let your health and fitness go or it'll make everything worse. Also, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh, definitely out of this, and basically everything, I think.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
Current - 218

So that's another 2 pounds from last week, which I should be happy about, I guess. I had a decent walk this weekend in addition to my short daily walking commute to work, though I still seem to be resistant to formalized exercise despite having ZERO barriers. Of course, our cable system offered HBO for free this past week and I binge watched A Game of Thrones...still only made it through the first 4 seasons.

Food has been on point, but I get resentful towards it. I'm tired of cooking/cleaning for every meal and I've done some make-ahead, but even that gets boring.

I'm just glad that progress is getting made and I really want to try and get back off the medications I was prescribed. So, a little over 10 pounds down and at least 33 more to go. Ugg, but essential.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, definitely out of this, and basically everything, I think.


Silly bob.

Start weight 210lbs
Current weight 206.5


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Silly bob.
> 
> Start weight 210lbs
> Current weight 206.5


Wow! For struggling, you're doing great.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
Prior Week - 218
Current - 215

i guess it's been a pretty good week. Still on point for food. No binges. No indulgences, really. Got out for a nice long walk on Saturday and readied my bicycle. Still need to get some daily cardio going.

30lbs to go to first goal, but I've been there before and the body composition was horrible, so I know that's just a start. There'll be much more fat to lose even then and muscle to gain.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Good job guys, keep it up!

Struggled most of my life with this BS. Only just recently achieved my final goal and hoping to hang on for dear life to it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Start weight -210
Prior Week-206.5
Current-204

This is a water weight week I think, definitely haven't lost much fat. Will see where I am next week. Would be nice to dip under 200 in a few weeks though again.



SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 218
> Current - 215
> 
> ...


Good stuff .

I found that focusing on gaining muscle after my big weight loss kinda kept my head in the game (and it doesn't hurt re metabolism either tbh). It's a very good idea when you get there to start focusing on that



Slacker said:


> Good job guys, keep it up!
> 
> Struggled most of my life with this BS. Only just recently achieved my final goal and hoping to hang on for dear life to it.


Thanks, and congrats on your goal. How much did you lose?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been meaning to do a 1-week fast and repeat it for 3 months, but the furthest I've gotten was 76 hours, then I fell off the wagon and hit every jagged rock on the way down. I feel like I gotta distract myself with activities that require full and constant attention, otherwise hunger is free to chip away at my willpower with predictable results. Thankfully I'm NEET right now so it might just be doable. If I pull it off and reach my target weight, I'm going to scale it back to OMAD.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Thanks, and congrats on your goal. How much did you lose?


65+lbs over 2 years, lots of stopping and starting of course.
Had to fully commit the last 6 months (no beer and junkfood) to get rid of the last 25lbs.

Naturally next step is to gain more muscle/weight, but a bit intimidating to go down that road... feelings of going overboard and gaining it all back.

might just sit back and enjoy where I'm at for a while.


----------



## OwenPayne (May 5, 2018)

It is an informative service


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
Prior Week - 215
Current - 212.2

So, I guess that's over 15 pounds down in 6 weeks, a good solid sensible pace for weight loss. I did have a 17K step day on Saturday and a couple indulgences over the weekend. I know, I keep saying I need to get regular with my exercise. I do...I will... honest.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Still at the same weight I was weeks ago. I cant resist the junk food atm lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 215
> Current - 212.2
> 
> So, I guess that's over 15 pounds down in 6 weeks, a good solid sensible pace for weight loss. I did have a 17K step day on Saturday and a couple indulgences over the weekend. I know, I keep saying I need to get regular with my exercise. I do...I will... honest.


Wouldn't sweat the exercise too much (no pun intended). Weight loss is working well for you atm 

I forgot to weigh in today, but I will be up this week for sure heh. Will weigh tomorrow.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 212,2
Current - 208.4

Do I think that i got a false low weigh-in this morning? I do, but it won't be far off. That makes a 3.8 loss for the week, which I don't believe was realistic and this stage, but whatever. And I'll accept the 20+ pound achievement and I think that'll be firm by the end of the week even if this was a false low.

Still targeting 185, at least, so another 23 pounds to go...and even at that weight, I know my body composition will be sad. At this point, it's about getting good blood numbers and back off the pills.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 212,2
> Current - 208.4
> 
> ...


Good job! You've been there before and you'll get there again. Like you told me, the number isn't the most important. It's how you feel, and getting off pills. As long as the number trends a loss, that's good.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 212,2
> Current - 208.4
> 
> ...


Imo, don't worry too much about the body comp atm. If you hit the gym 3x per week after reaching your goal in 6 months or so you will see drastic changes. Prio is healthy stuff for sure. I can advise with resistance training stuff later if you are unsure .

Been training after my main weight loss for a year (basically screwing up diet along the way) but I look significantly different now, I just need to shed the last bit of fat (which is proving troublesome lol).

I am around 207/208 now, so haven't managed to lose anything really during the comp lol. Still trying to lose though .

You are doing amazingly well mate .


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Good job! You've been there before and you'll get there again. Like you told me, the number isn't the most important. It's how you feel, and getting off pills. As long as the number trends a loss, that's good.





splendidbob said:


> Imo, don't worry too much about the body comp atm. If you hit the gym 3x per week after reaching your goal in 6 months or so you will see drastic changes. Prio is healthy stuff for sure. I can advise with resistance training stuff later if you are unsure .
> 
> Been training after my main weight loss for a year (basically screwing up diet along the way) but I look significantly different now, I just need to shed the last bit of fat (which is proving troublesome lol).
> 
> ...


Thanks to you both!

I wish this wasn't the hundredth time I've lost weight (after gaining it back), but at least I know how to do it. Did some clothing shopping this weekend and got into the next smaller pants size, though I admit they may have due to some stretchier fabrics. I have more "skinny clothes" in the waiting, but will still have to see if they flatter me or not.

The challenge with the pants squeeze is the muffin top effect, but that's why they created the untucked look, I guess.
@Crisigv, I know you'll make it too. @splendidbob, your epic beardedness is always the trump card, you handsome devil.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 208.4
Current - 206.4

Another two pounds is good news (firmly over the 20lb loss mark). Diet has remained on point, though I do think I'm being very strict on having a high caloric deficit. Booze has been a rarity, now. The last was a single drink on 5/5. I have started more exercise, though not daily or as regular as it should be. I'm trying the Couch to 5K (C25K) program all over again, though I had to stop last year because of some unexpected joint discomfort. We'll see how it goes this time. Otherwise, it'll have to remain low impact cardio, i.e. walking, elliptical, cycling, etc.

Starting to get into the next lower pants sizes, though it varies by manufacturer. I have had a cache of these items waiting for my return to fitness. I have yet skinnier clothes to come, though may or may not reach that end goal. We'll see.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 208.4
> Current - 206.4
> 
> ...


Yeh, cant do any cardio other than low impact stuff myself .

Good job on the weight loss again. I actually managed to go up to 210 again this week, have tightened things up the last few days and back under 207 again. My weight fluctuates a lot around this weight.

Trying to log everything again . I considered bulking to 215-220 and just getting something out of my overeating (more muscle), but I really can't handle looking in the mirror at this weight and above (due to the way my body fat gets distributed) so its try to diet again lol.

(this **** never ends, I swear ).


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, cant do any cardio other than low impact stuff myself .
> 
> Good job on the weight loss again. I actually managed to go up to 210 again this week, have tightened things up the last few days and back under 207 again. My weight fluctuates a lot around this weight.
> 
> ...


Thanks, man. All I can tell from pictures you've posted, is that your weight appears to sit well/looks good on you. I'm getting more satisfied with just appearing proportioned, but still struggle with how clothing fits/lays, especially when tucked in. Thankfully, it's more the fashion to wear things untucked!

I don't think I'll ever see "abs" as they were, but I'll still be pleased to just look normal in mainstream clothing that fits nicely for an average frame.

It is never ending, yes. I do think we have to forgive ourselves if we at least maintain. Backsliding is still something to get self-stern with, but our lives take so much other mental and emotional energy to survive, that heaping on the stresses of dieting, exercise, etc., can sometimes be over the top. Just not-slipping, should be a good enough thing.

(Tongue-in-cheek) I'm more worried that my new efforts will extend my life beyond the retirement planning I was originally set on!


----------



## noeatnosleep (May 23, 2018)

I hope there is another one next month.  I was late this time.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

It really isn't a contest, imo....join the thread anytime. More of a support and encouragement thread.


noeatnosleep said:


> I hope there is another one next month.  I was late this time.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

noeatnosleep said:


> I hope there is another one next month.  I was late this time.





SofaKing said:


> It really isn't a contest, imo....join the thread anytime. More of a support and encouragement thread.


Yup, I think what I will do is make another support rather than competition thread this time. Sometimes the competition element works for me, sometimes it doesn't, this time it didn't.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Right, cuz clearly I whipped your arse, but good.

That may not come across as intended, lol.


splendidbob said:


> Yup, I think what I will do is make another support rather than competition thread this time. Sometimes the competition element works for me, sometimes it doesn't, this time it didn't.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Right, cuz clearly I whipped your arse, but good.
> 
> That may not come across as intended, lol.


 you did indeed, and I loved every minute of it lol.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 206.4
Current - 204.4

Creeping ever closer to "One-derland" Still about 20 pounds away from the first goal of 185. Exercise has increased, but still cardio mostly. I read that one of my medications I'm trying to get back off of actually is supposed to assist in weight loss, but only if you're exercising. I guess we'll see. 

I also started taking a supplement at a friend's urging, Garcinia Cambogia, but I'm probably just paying more for my pee at this point. Who knows.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 206.4
> Current - 204.4
> 
> ...


Just realised we are at the end 

You won (by a massive amount), 24.2lbs? Since I lost a bit, then ended up back where I started lol.

I did offer a signed picture of me as the prize lmao, so if you actually want this I will have to deliver (pm me haha).

I think what I will do now is start a new weight loss support thread. You can continue to post loss, I can hopefully get moving again, and we can talk more about maintenance, weights to alter physique, even dealing with fallout from weight loss (loose skin / stretch marks) and so on.

Good job mate, impressive loss .


----------

